# valdre la pena



## pa-integral

Algú sap algun sinònim més genuí de 'valdre la pena'?


----------



## Anna Più

Hola Pa-integral i benvingut!
Doncs no ho trobo fàcil... se m'acut:
-(Això) "s'ho val"
- ser convenient
- ser oportú
- ser idoni
- ser apropiat

Espero et sigui útil. 

Salut!
A+


----------



## pa-integral

Gràcies 

Aquest 'valdre-s'ho' m'ha servit


----------



## Nenita84

Potser que siga un castellanisme però que penseu d´utilitzar el verb merèixer como a sinónim de "valdre la pena"
p.e. 

Ha merescut fer l´esforç.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola!
en anglès tenen el verb "to worth" i l'adjectiu "worthy" que serien el mateix que "valdre la pena", al meu entendre.
Ara m'ha vingut un dubte, es pot dir: "valer la pena" en castellà o és un catalanisme?


----------



## Nenita84

Sí, es pot dir "valer la pena" en castellà, de fet, és una expressió que també s´utilitza a la França --- "valoir la peine".

Salutacions i feliç any nou!


----------



## Outsider

Y en Portugal: _valer a pena_.


----------



## Mei

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> Sí, es pot dir "valer la pena" en castellà, de fet, és una expressió que també s´utilitza a la França --- "valoir la peine".
> 
> Salutacions i feliç any nou!


 
Hola,

Jo la utilitzo quan parlo en castellà.

Mei


----------

